
Business 2.0 on Justin.tv - staunch
http://blogs.business2.com/beta/2007/04/not_ready_justi.html
======
pg
Man, those Ustream guys are such fakers. They don't have any technology; they
just use a laptop with a webcam and a wireless connection. And yet reporters
keep mentioning them as if they were comparable.

A bit like the seed funding business, come to think of it...

~~~
jsjenkins168
How is Justin.tv any superior technology wise? He is still using a camera (a
helmet cam) tied to a laptop which he carries on his back, right? And Justin
uses EV-DO cards for wireless internet access. Admiditely, Justin.tv will
probably trounce Ustream due to their content anyway but technology wise I
dont see much difference..

I personally think there is a better way of doing this... Please see our YC
app for more info ;-)

~~~
keven
Comparing technology in Justin.tv and webcam with wireless connection is like
comparing Lisp and Java..

Justin.tv created barrier by using the best mobile technology they know of.
With that they can show contents that can not be achieved by users of
Ustream.tv. The geeky gears give them branding, network effect and intangible
assets, etc to widen the gap with other competitors

~~~
jsjenkins168
Well, I'm actually interested in the specific differences rather than
speculation. In the end content wins, but my curiosity was more on the
technology. I'd like to find out more but at the same time I understand the
Justin.tv guys will want to protect their trade secrets.

